# Lake Parramatta 12-1-09



## PhilC (Oct 10, 2008)

They say bass fishing is all about the serenity and the wildlife that you see when you are out on the water. On quiet, peaceful Lake Parramatta I saw three different sorts of cormorants, an azure kingfisher, many water fowl and lure chasing eastern water dragons. No bass though!


----------



## PhilC (Oct 10, 2008)

Cormorant.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Somwe very friendly black snakes there also, saw some when i scoped the lake in my TK1, looked like more carp and eels than anything else


----------



## PhilC (Oct 10, 2008)

Snakes in the water, or on the shoreline?


----------



## coldwetnhappy (May 27, 2008)

I've heard that there are bass in lake Parramatta. But after 4 trips fishing there I'm starting to think there isn't, though I have caught a massive catfish.

Has anyone caught Bass from Lake Parramatta?


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Would love to hear more about Lake Parramatta. Never thought of it as a fishing venue before.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm sure it was bass we used to catch there when we where kids. I could be wrong and they may have been carp. I use to take them home and put them in a tank and I seem to remember them looking like bass... but that was 30 years ago. We also use to get them at Parramatta Park behind the jail near the weir.

We had an old car roof that we use to sail the creeks of Parra and Toongabbie when we were kids. We would dive in to catch the Water Dragons and spend all day fishing the creeks. Ahh those where the days, care free and relatively pollution free. There were even platypus and eagles in Toongabbie Creek back then.


----------



## PhilC (Oct 10, 2008)

Your childhood sounds like mine......... 
My playground was the Parra River at Meadowbank.... Catching mullet with bare hands, crabs from under rocks, eels on hand lines, turtles and lizards (and golf balls) in the golf course, killer prawns and mud crabs by torchlight, jumping my Mongoose BMX off the wharf........ those were the days.......not stuck indoors with Nintendo and Wees? Oh, [email protected]#! I'm starting to sound like an old person...
I've heard there are still a few platypus up around the back of Coke. Did you know that a colony of flying foxes moved into the hospital grounds on the eastern bank of the T creek?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Phil , i have encountered the red belly blacks around the edges of the walk round parramatta lake , and it was stocked with about 10 000 bass in 2003 the guy who runs the fishing store in Merrylands still gets a few small ones outa there , and the colony of bats is still behind the old mental hospital at north parramatta and they are on the eastern side of the river , the rangers at Parramatta park tell me that some people still get a few bass out of the fresh water at Parramatta park but mainly eels and carp , each year they have a carp bash there and try and eradicate as many as you can catch , , i had the parramatta park trust make a small kayak friendly beach and launch spot in the park near the weir that seperates toongabby creek from the Parramatta river , however by the time the historical society got word of it they changed it and its still nearly impossible to launch without sinking thigh deep in mud , beaurocrats , huh .


----------

